# North Front St. open for business



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

North Front Street has been added to the garden.












For construction details please go to http://www.orery.com


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh man does that look good . 
Thanks for nameing the theatre ' OHIO ', like in my home town . 
Looking really good .


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. That's great! 

I had to look at the figures to see it wasn't real/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking main street!


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

That trestle on the video is superb!!!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, That's wonderful! Great looking shopping block. 

Kinda hard to find a place to park though. A lotta red curbing there.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Town council is in cahoots with the trolley company. You're supposed to ride, not drive!!!


----------

